# Friday night dinner



## JimCook (Jan 23, 2010)

Last night, two friends visited with Mila and I and we enjoyed chicken breasts stuffed with caramelized apples, cherries, and Fontina cheese along with pasta and a meat Bolognese sauce and some zucchini. The wine we consumed was a Kaesler WOMS (Weapons of Mass Seduction). Everything rocked. I'm salivating now a day later just typing about it. 









Not pictured was the appetizer of lime-tarragon shrimp served with small cucumber wedge slices.


- Jim


----------



## admiral (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds very good!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2010)

Somebody is playing "Chef" lately and getting pretty fancey at that.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2010)

The wine isnt pictured either, and is that commercial wine you are talking about!


----------



## JimCook (Jan 24, 2010)

Appleman - somebody plays chef all the time, actually, but he just decided to post some of his meals when he hosts friends over. 


Wade - You can bet your bottom dollar that Kaesler is a commercial wine. Coming from the heart of the Barossa Valley in Southern Australia, Kaesler makes Shiraz from vines that are _old_. Check it out: WOMS. We enjoyed the 2006 vintage and it's really developed since the last time I had a bottle.


- Jim


----------



## Joanie (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim, was that some of your great imported pasta?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2010)

You are quite an amazing person Jim. One of may talents. It really looks delicious.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 25, 2010)

If it tasted half as good as it looks it had to be one awesome meal


----------



## JimCook (Jan 25, 2010)

Joan, 


This was standard Barilla dried pasta, actually. The Giovanni Rana pasta (hands down the best filled pasta that I have _ever_ tasted) has been gone for a couple of months. As I have to order it by the case, I need to make sure there's enough fridge space before I order it. I have learned that most Bolognese sauces are actually served with flat noodles to best cary the ragu. However, I did not have this shape of noodles, nor do I prefer them and the Italian judges were out so I took a chance. 


Appleman - as the reigning 'cook' in the household, my beautiful bride is quite happy that I can cook well.



Our arrangement works very well - I cook and she cleans. It's a drag if you have to do both, although I clean as I go so it doesn't look like a volcano went off during dinner prep. 


- Jim


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 26, 2010)

Jim, looks like an awesome dinner. I am sure a good time was had by all.


----------



## JimCook (Feb 9, 2010)

I noticed I did not post the recipe for the stuffed chicken breasts. Here it is. I've made many varieties based on this, although I can say that the marinating of the chicken breasts listed in the online recipe I have found to be optional. I normally use a spice blend over the chicken before baking similar to a Moroccan style mix (ground pepper, cumin, chili powder, cinnamon, paprika, garlic powder mixed in olive oil and hand spread over the breasts) and forget the marinade. 
- Jim


----------

